# Ecran iBook G4 comment réparer ????



## agathe2402 (20 Juin 2007)

L'écran de mon iBook est  entrain de devenir noir petit à petit... ça a commencé par un petit point (apparemment dû au cable resté malencontreusement entre l'écran et le clavier...) et c'est entrain de s'étendre à tout l'écran. je suis allée dans un apple center ils m'ont dit que la réparation allait me coûter plus cher que l'ordi... mais peut-être connaissez-vous un réparateur qui pourrait faire qq chose pour un prix raisoonable ?? l'autre solution étant d'acheter un écran externe, mais du coup c'est plus un portable ! merci.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Juin 2007)

Ben.... le hic c'est que souvent, pour r&#233;parer les pi&#232;ces Apple... ya que Apple qui peut le faire... puisque l&#224; il s'agit de changer compl&#232;tement ton &#233;cran, appremment... :sick:

Mais c'est vrai que changer la dalle te co&#251;tera un max  
Alors, je sais pas, tu peux essayer pour le moment de choper un vieux CRT encore en &#233;tat ( on en trouve plein dans les d&#233;charges  ) et de brancher ton iBook dessus en attendant de pouvoir peut-&#234;tre payer la r&#233;paration ou un nouvel ordi :sick:


----------

